# San Juan's, Olympic peninsula, and Bellingham



## northoceanbeach (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi, does anyone ride northern or western Puget Sound? I would imagine it is pretty fantastic.

I'm just looking for tips on the best rides and climbs in the area. Is there a website that lists some? You know how it is, when you look at a map some roads look epic but are just logging roads with bad pavement and some that don't look like much wind up around a cliff with soaring views.

I would also be interested in starting cat 5 racing. Would I have to go to the Seattle area for this or are there races north.

Ah yes, and group rides. Know of any group rides? I guess I'm looking for info on everything about the scene in NW Washington past Seattle. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2013)

Probably the best ride in the whole state is riding the North Cascades highway in spring before they open it to cars, epic!


----------



## David in WA (May 4, 2012)

I'm on the northern Olympic Peninsula. Best climb in the region is Hurricane Ridge, out of Port Angeles. You put in 5000' vertical in 18 miles, and you'll want to do it on a clear day. There's some very pleasant riding on the valleys and ridges south of Port Townsend and the Toandos Peninsula. San Juan Island is good for an excellent day's riding (the only one of the islands I've ridden).


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2004)

Hurricane Ridge is what I consider an epic climb. From the Port Angeles ferry terminal to the top is 19.8 miles and over 5200 ft of climbing. While it is not steep, it a steady climb with no places to coast and relax. If you do it, make sure you pack warm clothes for the descent as it can get cold after a sweaty effort to the top.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Probably the best ride in the whole state is riding the North Cascades highway in spring before they open it to cars, epic!


Lets hear more on this? Is the route mapped?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2013)

stunzeed said:


> Lets hear more on this? Is the route mapped?


You can get all the info you need here: WSDOT - SR 20 - North Cascades Highway


----------

